# Case refinishing..



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Many moons ago one of the regular members posted about a friend that had got a case finishing machine, and the results on the samples shown were great. However, after doing several searches, I still can't find these old posts, so hoping that the original member see this, or others may remember. I'm looking to have the case from my Seiko 6139-6002 refinished to include having the graining on the top surface redone, and the sides repolished.

Thanks, Rog. :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Roger if you ever visit the dark side there are one or two people on that may be able to help.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks. Jon...I'll have a look. :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roger,

This is Gary's definitive article I think. Oh, I'd love to play with one of these machines ($$$$)....

http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?216809-Lapping-machine-case-example-pics-on-page-3


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Roger,
> 
> This is Gary's definitive article I think. Oh, I'd love to play with one of these machines ($$$$)....
> 
> http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?216809-Lapping-machine-case-example-pics-on-page-3


 Thanks, Paul. Yes that was the man...Rocco of Watchworks.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

That lapping machine does do a very nice job, but for those on a budget you can perform wonders with a cheap bit of kit like this.










A couple of softer soap stone attachments, and some polishing compound and rouge can give a quite satisfactory result for a small fraction of the price.


----------



## Bluehase284 (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm not sure I'd trust myself with a Dremel and a fine watch. ...


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

If anyone wants to polish a case only and you can separate it from the watch then get a polishing wheel for a bench grinder plus extra fine polish paste. You can get a perfect mirror finish without breaking a sweat


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

What sort of "extra fine" polishing paste do you recommend?


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

I've used this for polished surfaces, with a dremel and soft mop attachment. Works a treat.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

After reading the article I contacted Rocco of Watchworks but was told that he doesn't do case finishing on Seiko watches.


----------

